

Srsly WTF? Radio Shack Offers Free Gun With Dish Network - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/dish-network-free-gun-montana-radio-shack

======
sixtofour
Mid nineties there was a bank in Boulder CO offering guns for signup or some
event. I forget the details, I saw it on their sign outside.

